# Ranch dressing recipe using your own yogurt :)



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

We are die-hard "Hidden Valley" Ranch dressing addicts at our house but have avoided it due to eating better, etc. We have tried different natural ranch dressings and they are "blech". :nooo

I came across a recipe for ranch dressing...was skeptical but OH MY GOODNESS...very good and comes very close to HV. 

It calls for buttermilk but the goat milk yogurt makes the dressing good as well :biggrin

1/4- 1/2 c sour cream (play with this as some haev said the sourcream at the larger amount is overpowering..)
1/2 c mayonaise
1/2 c buttermilk or yogurt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp dried chives
1/4 - 1/2 tsp dried dill weed
1 tsp dried parsley
1/4 - 1/2 tsp apple cider vineegar
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp ground black pepper


Mix all well, thin with milk to desired consistency and chill overnight

Edited to add: This recipe was adapted from allrecipes.com


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks sounds good and then Hey think I'll put some crumbled blue cheese in it yummy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you! I love ranch dressing!
Megan


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

We made some homemade ranch from a similar recipe the other day, SOOO good. Try using Vegannaise for your mayonnaise. I know that stuff sounds gross, but it is the best tasting mayonnaise.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Deifnitely the blue cheese is a wonderful addition- a chef at a big restaraunt gave this recipe five stars and he makes it into the blue cheese variety by adding 1 tsp worsctershire sauce and gorgonzola (or bleu chees) crumbes- as much as you want. I LOVE a chunky bleu cheese dressing :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey was thinking here (OH that is bad!!) but for the butter milk use kefir yep am going to try it.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Mmmm this sounds nummy thank you for posting it


----------

